

Did Cooking Give Humans An Evolutionary Edge? - edw519
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=112334465

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also previous items:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=490292>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=273825>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=636038>

